# Glibcxx_3.4.21??

## uhai

Der Start von LightZone bricht mit folgender Meldung ab:

```
Starting LightZone version 4.1.4 ...

with options :

This is LightZone 4.1.4 ()

Verifying Libraries

java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: /usr/lib64/lightzone/libfbf.so: /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.21' not found (required by /usr/lib64/lightzone/libfbf.so)

        at java.lang.ClassLoader$NativeLibrary.load(Native Method)

        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary1(ClassLoader.java:1965)

        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary0(ClassLoader.java:1890)

        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(ClassLoader.java:1880)

        at java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary0(Runtime.java:849)

        at java.lang.System.loadLibrary(System.java:1088)

        at com.lightcrafts.app.Application.verifyLibraries(Application.java:1711)

        at com.lightcrafts.app.Application.main(Application.java:2167)

        at com.lightcrafts.platform.linux.LinuxLauncher.main(LinuxLauncher.java:46)

```

Wo kommt kommt GLibCXX her? Oder was bedeutet diese Fehlermeldung?

uhai

----------

## AmonAmarth

scheint als wäre in lightzone ein binary enthalten was mit GCC 3 gebaut worden ist. versuchs mal hiermit:

```
* sys-libs/libstdc++-v3

     Available versions:  (5) 3.3.6 3.3.6-r1

       {multilib nls}

     Homepage:            https://gcc.gnu.org/libstdc++/

     Description:         Compatibility package for running binaries linked against a pre gcc 3.4 libstdc++
```

wenn das nicht hilft gib mal die ausgabe von 

```
ldd /path/to/lightzone
```

 bzw. 

```
ldd /usr/lib64/lightzone/libfbf.so
```

----------

## uhai

Danke, mit sys-libs/libstdc++-v3 funktioniert das jetzt. Das wäre die Ausgabe von ldd:

```

ldd /usr/lib64/lightzone/libfbf.so

/usr/lib64/lightzone/libfbf.so: /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.21' not found (required by /usr/lib64/lightzone/libfbf.so)

        linux-vdso.so.1 (0x00007ffef6b65000)

        libstdc++.so.6 => /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/libstdc++.so.6 (0x00007f458827b000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib64/libm.so.6 (0x00007f4587f76000)

        libgcc_s.so.1 => /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/libgcc_s.so.1 (0x00007f4587d5f000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib64/libc.so.6 (0x00007f45879c0000)

        /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x000055f4d74cf000)

```

Inzwischen startet es, aber gibt noch Fehler:

```
java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: /usr/lib64/lightzone/libLCJPEG.so: libjpeg.so.8: Kann die Shared-Object-Datei nicht öffnen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

        at java.lang.ClassLoader$NativeLibrary.load(Native Method)

        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary1(ClassLoader.java:1965)

        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary0(ClassLoader.java:1890)

        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(ClassLoader.java:1880)

        at java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary0(Runtime.java:849)

        at java.lang.System.loadLibrary(System.java:1088)

        at com.lightcrafts.app.Application.verifyLibraries(Application.java:1711)

        at com.lightcrafts.app.Application.main(Application.java:2167)

        at com.lightcrafts.platform.linux.LinuxLauncher.main(LinuxLauncher.java:46)

```

uhai

----------

## AmonAmarth

es scheint wirklich so zu sein als ob du ein fertig binary installiert und es nicht selbst gebaut hast. libLCJPEG.so wurde gegen eine jpeg lib gelink in der "version 8" (was auch immer das heissen mag..). 

versuch mal die jpeg lib von deinem system (media-libs/libjpeg-turbo) in den lightzone lib folder mit dem entsprechenden dateinamen zu linken:

```
ln -s /usr/lib64/libjpeg.so /usr/lib64/lightzone/libjpeg.so.8
```

----------

## uhai

Stimmt, gebaut habe ich nichts... binaries & java, in die Verzeichnisse verteilt und gebetet.... bin wohl nicht katholisch genug. 

Der Link bringt den nächsten Fehler zu tage, muss vermutlich alles wieder entfernen, die Sourcen direkt holen und ein ebuild bauen lernen. Ich habe gehofft, bei java auf das ebuild und die Dokumentation dazu verzichten zu können.

uhai

----------

